# Jon/Jet conversion



## sparkbr (Mar 8, 2010)

I was given a 1436 jon last fall and have been trying to decide what to do with it ever since. Finally came across the perfect project for it. I run the creeks quite abit around here, currently in a 1652 with a 60hp mariner and a 6" tunnel. It works well, but I always want more... So, the plan is to install a jet drive out of a jetski into this 14' that was given to me. I picked up the drive last week on ebay for $145. As for an engine, I got a fan cooled artic cat 440 that should put me right around the 45-50hp range. It's going to be a bit before I can get started on this. I have 6 boats inline for welding work before I can get to mine. Hopefully in a couple weeks I will have made some progress and will post some more pics.


----------



## sparkbr (Mar 8, 2010)

The tag on the one picture is incorrect, the drive is actually from a Yamaha WR 500


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2010)

Looking forward to this build!


----------



## gotmuddy (Mar 9, 2010)

I have been contemplating the exact same thing for a couple of months, but with my 16x48. I have found numerous jet ski's that are complete for under $1000. I am wanting 100+hp (I am insane, my wife lets me know every day).


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm in a similar boat as you are. I recently picked up a 1993 Seadoo XP and trailer for $300 (in good condition too - the thru hull shaft seal died, and instead of replacing it, he sold the setup for parts). Sold the trailer for 250, so I've got a mere 50 bucks invested in everything you see in the picture (I nabbed that jack off the trailer, and put a cheap one that I took off a different trailer a couple months ago in it's place). 










(Still have the hull - in very good condition, given it is a 1993, if someone happens to be interested. Not really wanting much out of it - rather it leave the yard  ).

I'll be sticking mine in a 1448, 1548, or possibly 1648, when money allows. It will be set up with center console, 20+ gallon bait tank etc. As open a layout as possible, for striper fishing the Etowah River. 

I'm real interested in watching your mod. I have one more big expense (gonna get a bending brake) that needs to be purchased before I start this, so I'll probably start on mine just as your finishing up. Do keep us posted!


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool projects, I want to do one Electric, dunno if i ever will or not tho, Id stay away from the cat air cooled, I think you will find a serious overheating problem if it is enclosed.. FInd a jet ski motor cheap..


----------



## sparkbr (Mar 11, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> Cool projects, I want to do one Electric, dunno if i ever will or not tho, Id stay away from the cat air cooled, I think you will find a serious overheating problem if it is enclosed.. FInd a jet ski motor cheap..



That's the advantage of an air cooled sled engine. They have a cooling fan and ducting. All I'll have to supply is a cooling air inlet and outlet, everything else can be enclosed.


----------



## keddano (Aug 30, 2010)

New here to the forum,Thinking of doing a jon/jet conversion also. I have a heavy JetSki background with the high Performance Polaris Skis.(Currently 4,all triple cylinders and 2 with triple pipes)

I would rethink using the Snowmobile engine with a jet. The port timing is totally different,on a snowmobile.So the torque range is different.With the Snowmobile you are running thru a variable clutch,not direct drive like a ski.

Just my thoughts. Good Luck on the build,I'll be watching.


----------

